# how do you convert a tank size in gallons to inches?



## Metal_face (Oct 2, 2008)

just wondering as a lot of care sheets say you need a 10 gallon, 20 gallon tank etc and i was wondering how that converts to inches.

thanks


----------



## J-Dee (Jan 14, 2008)

i think there is an online converter for it if you google it hun : victory:


----------



## blackdragon (Jun 27, 2008)

Aquarium and Fish Tank Volume Calculator
this is a good one and has some other converters on there too


----------



## Axel01 (Jun 14, 2008)

blackdragon said:


> Aquarium and Fish Tank Volume Calculator
> this is a good one and has some other converters on there too



it's good but you can't enter 10 gallons and get 24*18*18.

I guess you just have to enter various dimensions until you get the right answer.

Why folks cannot just say 45*45*60 cm/ inches at least you get an idea.. 10 gallons could be a 10 gallon sphere. Interesting but unlikely.


----------



## Faybert (Sep 29, 2008)

Metalface is asking because I asked him this question as I was looking at the possibility of getting a pacman frog and I had read various care sheets that suggested a 10 gallon tank, but this wasn't helpful as i wanted dimensions.


----------



## Axel01 (Jun 14, 2008)

Faybert said:


> Metalface is asking because I asked him this question as I was looking at the possibility of getting a pacman frog and I had read various care sheets that suggested a 10 gallon tank, but this wasn't helpful as i wanted dimensions.


Gotcha.

there's been a few recent threads about pacmans recently. I've got an idea that 45*45*60 exo terra is pretty good. Perhaps a bit tall, Pacmans are not big on climbing.

Metalface has got a good point though. You read on a lot of sites that a 10 gallon is OK for such and such a species. And you have no idea how big, long, tall, wide????.


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

Perfecto Aquarium Chart this is a good chart for getting rough sizes!


----------



## blackdragon (Jun 27, 2008)

mostly with fish tanks when people talk about size in gal's they are going on standard tank size, 2ft=20gal 3ft=30gal 4ft=55gal but as you know tanks come in all shapes and sizes so its not the best way to tell some one what size tank they need


----------



## Axel01 (Jun 14, 2008)

SuperTed said:


> Perfecto Aquarium Chart this is a good chart for getting rough sizes!


Spot on. don't loose it


----------



## Axel01 (Jun 14, 2008)

blackdragon said:


> mostly with fish tanks when people talk about size in gal's they are going on standard tank size, 2ft=20gal 3ft=30gal 4ft=55gal but as you know tanks come in all shapes and sizes so its not the best way to tell some one what size tank they need


Yup. I spose with fish depth or area aren't such a great issue. (At least until someone tells me otherwise.) 

With herps it makes a big difference to a gecko if it doesn't have enough climbing space.


----------



## Faybert (Sep 29, 2008)

Axel01 said:


> Metalface has got a good point though. You read on a lot of sites that a 10 gallon is OK for such and such a species. And you have no idea how big, long, tall, wide????.


Yeah this was my point, I could effectively buy a 10 gallon tank and it could be very tall and therefore not very wide or deep and this would be no good.


----------



## linda60 (Jan 14, 2008)

Try this one Conversions and Aquarium Volume Calculator @ petfish.net in the case of a pacman you don't need hardly any height and I think the base should be 8 times the size of the frog so if an adult was 6" x 6" it would require a tank 24" x 12",I'm sure somone will correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Ruby Rue (Mar 21, 2008)

Don't want to rain on your parade but US gallons are different to UK.....this isn't aimed at post above but in general on caresheets and online calculators.

100L=26 US gal but 100L=21 UK gal and dry is different to wet in US

get to 250L=66 US gal wet and 56 dry gal.... 250=54 UK gal wet or dry thats 12 gal differcnce

And for what it's worth look around if you want a custom tank, I made a 2ft cube the glass alone cost me 70 odd quid plus silycone and then I was in a shop in sidcup who had a tiny notice and they made them cheaper than just the glass and no hassle. Now I can't shift the tank so it's a giant rain gauge in the garden. I consider it a lesson learned.


----------



## Slinkies mum (Jul 15, 2008)

I have a 20 gal tank and it's 24x12x12 inches so I guess a 10 gal would be 12x12x12 inches.
It would be much easier if manufacturers quoted gallon/feet. Plus now we are having to convert from litres :censor: !!!


----------



## Faybert (Sep 29, 2008)

Ruby Rue said:


> Don't want to rain on your parade but US gallons are different to UK.....this isn't aimed at post above but in general on caresheets and online calculators.


Yeah I also noticed this, ahh well it doesn't matter to much as I have to move out before I can get any more pets so it'll be a while before I can have a frog.


----------



## Metal_face (Oct 2, 2008)

sorry people i totally forgot that i posted this thread!!! had other things on my mind as my and faybert want to buy a house!! :2thumb: thanks for all your replies now will save them convertors for future use : victory:


----------



## LEOPARD GECKO CRAZY (Aug 7, 2008)

*hi*

use a comp to convete them lol thayts what i used to do when i bred fighting fish bettas lol


----------



## Axel01 (Jun 14, 2008)

:bash:Welll mmm Err

We Deffo need some sort of glluey to define what sizes are.


Can we please give this some thought and raise it with the the mods??​


----------



## Slinkies mum (Jul 15, 2008)

Axel01 said:


> :bash:Welll mmm Err​
> 
> We Deffo need some sort of glluey to define what sizes are.​
> 
> Can we please give this some thought and raise it with the the mods??​


I agree very very much...it would help a lot:notworthy:


----------



## Metal_face (Oct 2, 2008)

i also agree :2thumb:


----------

